# Whysoserious's refreshed Journal ready for Bedford 2012



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok i thought i would start a fresh journal for my route from competiting twice this year ready for UKBFF Bedford next year.

A little summary: This year was my first year competing in which i competed in an independent show in Great Yarmouth, Norfolk and UKBFF Bedford Classic category. Finishing 3rd in the independent show out of 11 and 4th out of 10 in the UKBFF Classics (i messed up dieting big time for bedford)

I have been training now for a few years, have a personal training qualification for approx 3 years which i have only done part time against my other jobs. I train mainly on my own but i have some experienced bodybuilders around me with which i train with from time to time, i use to train a bit with Mark Claxton the BNBF Uk amateur Champ but our training regimes dont match anymore.

My aim is to go to bedford next year and just smash it then do as best i can at the Britain Finals, i wont be happy if i dont qualify for the finals.

I am currently sitting at 91kg and for the classics i need to be at 84kg, my dieting this time around will start a lot further out as i did it at speed last time and didnt find this works for me.

Below are some pics of me currently


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh and i found this peach, this was me about 18-24 months ago, cannot remember the exact date


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

nice transformation mate lol good luck with the show


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

m575 said:


> nice transformation mate lol good luck with the show


cheers mate, and thanks for the 'like'


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome transformation mate.

Good luck with the show.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

good luck mate will be reading with intrest


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow wow wee waa!!

That's incredible what you've done.

Well done mate.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

looking well good luck with the comp


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Great work Jason, very impressive.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i saw you at bedford....doing nicely mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Your physique is what I aspire to have, well done mate!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

gOOD Luck with this Jason, def made the most of the hard work dieting and rebound keeping in condition, are you currently on cycle or taking a little break?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Currently low dosing test and recently finished peptides and igf but think I'll stick with the peptides tbh


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i saw you at bedford....doing nicely mate


You should have come said hi, always good to put a face to a username. Do you go to many of the shows? Bedford I was looking pretty poor for, I think I will be looking a lot better next year now I have a better idea of what I'm doing and what works for me


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice going mate, good luck with Comp.

Joe


----------



## unibodybuilder (May 25, 2011)

good luck! Hope I can make a transformation like you and compete some day!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Currently low dosing test and recently finished peptides and igf but think I'll stick with the peptides tbh


Heard good things about the peptides how did you find them?

Have you switched training much since the show?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

unibodybuilder said:


> good luck! Hope I can make a transformation like you and compete some day!


Anyone can do it if they set their mind to it, I was 9 stone about 5 years ago and wasn't happy being skinny


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Heard good things about the peptides how did you find them?
> 
> Have you switched training much since the show?


Peptides I think are great, yeah I have been following l rea's hardcore ar protocol from his book


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What sort of thing is that?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

holy ****e! great transformation!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> What sort of thing is that?


Buy the book, it's £8.99 on discount supplements. It's worth the read. It's called "building the beast: naturally"


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

bowen86 said:


> holy ****e! great transformation!


Cheers bud, I used to be a lot smaller but I don't have any pics


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Buy the book, it's £8.99 on discount supplements. It's worth the read. It's called "building the beast: naturally"


Extra research can never harm 

Looking at marks strength progress switch training to someone's tried and tested routines will only make steps in the right direction I believe. Can't believe how strong he's got...genetic freak


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great transformation. It amazes me people can grow that much in two years. My two year progress is rubbish compared to that!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

to be honest i think i have made the most of the post cycle rebound, i look the size i was before i started dieting last time but yet a lot leaner than what i was back then.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Updated pics as I'm at the end of my igf course, not too happy as I think I've put a bit more body fat on so i will be working on bringing that down just a tad


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Coming up to that monthly update, I had been umming and arring about doing stars of tomorrow but as you can tell from my last update I was holding too much body fat so decided against it.

My aim now is to stay around the same bodyfat until the new year and maybe put on another .5kg muscle if possible and then from then out I will slowly diet ready for the Bedford classics

Currently weighing in at 91kg, max weight on stage can be 84kg, last year I was 79.7kg at weigh in but I ****ed up so I see no reason why I can't come in around 83.5kg next year.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Based on my current pics, does anyone think if I did a serious low carb/high cardio diet for 4 weeks that I could get in shape for stars of tomorrow in 4 weeks?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know what the criteria is for shows, but you already look pretty awesome. But 4 week to cut down some more is doable. How much weight do you have to drop?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I don't know what the criteria is for shows, but you already look pretty awesome. But 4 week to cut down some more is doable. How much weight do you have to drop?


Well reaching the classics I doubt would happen without looking a bit flat as I would need to drop just over 7kg but I could go for under 90s as I'm sitting at 91kg at the moment


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Based on my current pics, does anyone think if I did a serious low carb/high cardio diet for 4 weeks that I could get in shape for stars of tomorrow in 4 weeks?


Why not go for it and just drop into te class you fall into with the condition you are in Jason? You never know what could happen you may qualify for next years finals and can get a full off season behind you to make necessary changes and can smash those finals?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Havent updated this in a while as I wasn't sure exactly what I was going to do but I have decided to do the body expo classics now.

I am going to approach my dieting slightly differently this time around as my cals havent been particularly high off season. Actual diet isn't finalised yet but I will be taking my cals up but adding in a fair amount of cardio as my body seems to respond better this way.

Training style has been an adaptation of the phase 1 from author l rea's building the perfect beast naturally and now started phase two. Phase two is odd as its only a 3 day a week plan, did the first workout today which was chest shoulders and tris and was done in 35 mins but aching like hell. I am putting in 2 days pure cardio a week and having 2 rest days. Each workout will have 10mins pre cardio and 20mins post.

In the new year I will add half hour cardio in the mornings, then in the eve as well if needs be


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Havent updated this in a while as I wasn't sure exactly what I was going to do but I have decided to do the body expo classics now.
> 
> I am going to approach my dieting slightly differently this time around as my cals havent been particularly high off season. *Actual diet isn't finalised yet but I will be taking my cals up but adding in a fair amount of cardio as my body seems to respond better this way. *
> 
> ...


Hey man,

How things going? Hows upping the kcals and cardio been working for you?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Hey man,
> 
> How things going? Hows upping the kcals and cardio been working for you?


ok so i will be honest, i havent upped the cardio much, 2 days a week with no weights and just cardio but thats it, working on losing bf very slowly as i have plenty of time, i get serious in january


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> ok so i will be honest, i havent upped the cardio much, 2 days a week with no weights and just cardio but thats it, working on losing bf very slowly as i have plenty of time, i get serious in january


I was an avid cyclist (spinning), and runner (for weight management). I did genuinely enjoy it, and it kept me warm during the winter, but I was running myself ragged (I've got a tendency to under eat if I think I have not done enough, which when I have but my mind says otherwise was taking its tole). I have approached my weight gaining faze with 2x 24 hour fasts, and no c/v (last bulk I was doing c/v at least 3x a week, and full on), and I have been getting really good results! I am gaining nicely, am generally much more relaxed, and have loads more time. But the biggest benefit has been that it has been less of a standard bulk, and more of a body recomposition. You seem like a busy person, so all the cardio must leave you little time? Or does it all pan out?

Edit: I mean when you start getting more serious in Jan.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

hi mate what does you diet look like in the off season as you seem to stay lean all year round.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I was an avid cyclist (spinning), and runner (for weight management). I did genuinely enjoy it, and it kept me warm during the winter, but I was running myself ragged (I've got a tendency to under eat if I think I have not done enough, which when I have but my mind says otherwise was taking its tole). I have approached my weight gaining faze with 2x 24 hour fasts, and no c/v (last bulk I was doing c/v at least 3x a week, and full on), and I have been getting really good results! I am gaining nicely, am generally much more relaxed, and have loads more time. But the biggest benefit has been that it has been less of a standard bulk, and more of a body recomposition. You seem like a busy person, so all the cardio must leave you little time? Or does it all pan out?
> 
> Edit: I mean when you start getting more serious in Jan.


It's not too bad because I add ten mins pre and 30mins post workout and then closer to show I will add morning cardio in the exercise bike


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> hi mate what does you diet look like in the off season as you seem to stay lean all year round.


It's fairly high cals at around 4000 but I try to keep on top of the cardio. My views are fuel the body rather than starve it


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> It's fairly high cals at around 4000 but I try to keep on top of the cardio. *My views are fuel the body rather than starve it*


Thats a good catch phrase. Maybe to give it more conviction, it could be *"My views are, fuel the body **don't** starve it*. But on a serious note, I think it's interesting to see the drive behind the opinion! I personally find myself feeling good when I put strains on my body to test it metal through means of abstaining from food. But I was also fat, so one way I feel in control is by not eating.

But I think your view is good, more people should adopt your capacity to put in the exercise vs their eating habit.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Joe1961 said:


> Nice going mate, good luck with Comp.
> 
> Joe


Cheers bud, feel free to come along


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Legs the other week, happy with the progress there


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

WhySoSerious said:


> View attachment 68742
> 
> 
> Legs the other week, happy with the progress there


looking good mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Holy sh*t dude thats a good trasformation already :thumb: ...subbed to this...good luck man!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Holy sh*t dude thats a good trasformation already :thumb: ...subbed to this...good luck man!!


Cheers mate, wont be looking at gaining any more really now until after show, just a really slow progression of losing body fat and maintaining muscle.

aim is to get to my peak of the classic catergory then i will take about 2 years out to just bulk so that i can stand a chance in the under 90kg catergories


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

seems like you're rogressing well mate, legs looking good, how do you find that machine? when I was a PT there it never had full ROM and couldn't ever get life fitness out to fix it!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> seems like you're rogressing well mate, legs looking good, how do you find that machine? when I was a PT there it never had full ROM and couldn't ever get life fitness out to fix it!


thats the hammerstrength one bud, with leg extensions though im not bothered too much on full ROM, im always pre exhausted from low squats anyway


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good good

Yeah it's that one I used to ring them up every week but they always needed about 5-6 things to fix at a time! Oh the good ol Esporta days. :-D


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Training update: moved back to low rep heavier weights today and loved it, felt pumped, felt like I really worked the muscle so going to stick with this for a while.

Trained chest and tris, managed 150kg for 6 reps which has been a while so that was nice


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Jasons recent progress pics


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good progress pics :thumb: Are you two a UK-M couple then??


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

we are indeeed


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Vickky said:


> we are indeeed


Thats awesome :thumb: I can't get the missus to join...she says its too much a guy site :lol:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Bodyfat is sitting a little higher now but it's nothing to worry about, plenty of time to lose it and I'll start on the t3 in jan plus ghrp and ghrh


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Update: and the slow bf cut period begins, for now food is staying the same and I have just added in a load of different supps that mp sent me to help aid fat burn and I am adding 20mins cardio in each work out so 4 times a week.

This will continue until the new year. Current weight is 93kg and pics are which Vicky posted. I'll update progress to this in the new year now. Any questions any new competitors have I am willing to share my experiences.

I will also be having some information added to my website www.jasonlawtraining.co.uk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What supps have you included in there mate?

How many weeks will this be until the show?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> What supps have you included in there mate?
> 
> How many weeks will this be until the show?


Well I'm trying out quite a few bits...

From mp I'm using cla's, l tyrosine, thermopure and mega green tea extract and I also have raspberry ketones from oneon.

As for show I'm approaching it differently, gradually increasing cardio next year and then aiming for what ever show falls around when I am to the condition I want to be. They are all at weekends and I don't work weekends other than clients but I can manage that myself


----------



## scrppytisc (Dec 13, 2011)

you forgetitng someone? or something


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds a great plan may even put muscle on that way whilst preppin still 

Anyone helping you?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok after a bit of advice here, I've attached some recent pics. The aim was to compete in the classics ukbff stars of tomorrow in november but I have to be max 84kg on the weigh in.

Now currently I'm 95kg but holding a fair bit of bf. I do not want to compete in under 90s unless I'm close to 90kg so what do u guys think, is 84kg possible without sacrificing muscle????


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

..


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

As said I would bring the legs up to par with upper and smash it next year bang on limit mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I think that's what I said lol :-/


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice progress. Subbed


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> As said I would bring the legs up to par with upper and smash it next year bang on limit mate


In under 90s?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Out of interest, how tall are you?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Out of interest, how tall are you?


178cm bud


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok so here's the latest update, i've managed to drop a couple of kilos after 4 weeks 100mcg t3, first 2 weeks of that 120mcg clen and now starting clen again whilst continuing with t3 but have also added peptides and hgh as detailed below

Mon - fri: 100mcg GHRP x 3 daily, 100mcg mod grf x 3 daily. each injection followed 10-15mins later by 1iu HGH.

my weight is ranging between 92.7 - 93.2kg so looking at the Classics catergory being max weight of 84kg means its gonna be tough. I have now reduced carbs slightly so going to continue to cut and possibly cut carbs even more and see where im at BF wise when i get to around 90kg.

If at worst case scenario i find i cannot make the classics then it will have been more dieting experience and then i will move back to a bulk and not compete this year, instead looking to compete november next year after a good bulk in the under 90's


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like things going good man

How is that quad development along with hamstring thickness coming along?

TM have a meet at monster 7 th July was thinking about attending if you're about maybe


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Sounds like things going good man
> 
> How is that quad development along with hamstring thickness coming along?
> 
> TM have a meet at monster 7 th July was thinking about attending if you're about maybe


What's tm?

Yeah quad development is coming along very well. Although couldn't train yesterday as Thursday night I did my Achilles in so I'm hopping about at the moment. It's getting better though so I think by next week I'll be fine for legs again.

Was thinking of getting some diuretics and dehydrating myself to get an idea of how much water I can lose. What do u think?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck.mate and can you stick some pics in the hall of fame sticky please mate.

Your another one of the hidden talents this board has to offer.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Good luck.mate and can you stick some pics in the hall of fame sticky please mate.
> 
> Your another one of the hidden talents this board has to offer.


I'll post some pics in a couple of weeks after a little more fat loss


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> What's tm?
> 
> Yeah quad development is coming along very well. Although couldn't train yesterday as Thursday night I did my Achilles in so I'm hopping about at the moment. It's getting better though so I think by next week I'll be fine for legs again.
> 
> Was thinking of getting some diuretics and dehydrating myself to get an idea of how much water I can lose. What do u think?


OTC diuretics? Would it really be worthwhile in the long run in order to get full idea would you not need to deplete carb up cut water etc?

Another forum = Tm lots of the same members from here


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> OTC diuretics? Would it really be worthwhile in the long run in order to get full idea would you not need to deplete carb up cut water etc?
> 
> Another forum = Tm lots of the same members from here


Ah that sounds good actually. What members from here do you know are going?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Not sure who's confirmed yet but I'll keep my eye open to the thread and drop u a text won't be much petty money there I doubt I fact I'll text u link to the thread mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Going to see James 27th mate if you fancy road trip and training session?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

looking good in the pics good work !


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Going to see James 27th mate if you fancy road trip and training session?


That's right before pay day mate, I'll be skint as its vickys birthday this month


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> looking good in the pics good work !


Cheers bud


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

The main feature I wanted to bring up as they were lagging was my legs, progress hasn't been as good as I wanted due to an Achilles injury! I've spent 2 weeks only being able to do leg extensions and hamstring curls.

Still happy with progress though


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Legs are looking good mate! What's your routine like for them?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Legs are looking good mate! What's your routine like for them?


As with all my muscle groups I change the routine each week, so it's a variation of one week heavy six to 8 rep with 3 sets on each exercise, another week pre exhaust, another week drop sets and another week basic ten rep excersises. It's all a bit unauthadox at the moment but working well.

Exercises for legs stay pretty much the same with the below

Quads and hams

Squats (deep no matter what, sod big big weights with half reps)

Leg press

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Walking lunges

Stiff legged good mornings

Calves

Seated calf raise

Db calf raise

Smith machine calf raise


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Right all, there has been a lot of umming and arring by myself but looking at what I think I can achieve I have decided I am heading towards UKBFF Stars of Tomorrow in November. That gives me about 4 and a half months til show.

Because I have a holiday in September in which I will relax on eating this means I start as of today in prep for the show.

SO..... Heres the plan!

Training: I have written out the Y3t training plans which will take me all the way to show so I will be doing this with 10mins fasted cardio am, 20 mins cardio pre weights and 10 mins cardio post work out and 10 mins cardio in eve. TOTAl 50mins cardio a day. this is a 5 week plan with 2 complete rest days. As I get closer to show I will add in 1 extra day just for cardio which will probably be high intensity morning and evening and long low intensity at the gym in the afternoon.

Diet: I am yet to work the fats out and tbh i may just stick with estimating for now with fats. Protein will be at just 250g a day and carbs at 350g. The carbs are not being dropped too low for the time being.

Gear: I will run test at 125mg for the next 4 weeks and then blast until 4 weeks out from show at 1g per week.

I will run peptides and hgh 5 days on 2 days off all the way through

I will stop t3 now until 8 weeks out then run that at 100 a day for the remaining 8 weeks

Clen i will run 2 weeks on 2 weeks off which will end 7 days out of show

I will run aromasin 8 weeks out all the way through til show

Last 4 weeks I will run anavar at 100mg a day and winny at 50mg a day

Currently I am weighing in at around 92.5kg and after getting measure properly I have found out I can be 85kg Max on weigh in so thats 7kg which I feel is easily achievable. The aim will to be at 84.5kg before dehydration begins, this way I can plan for .5 - 1kg in water loss which leaves room for eating on the day of the show. Last time when i thought i was tight to make wait I didn't eat on the day of the show and registry wasnt until 1pm which basically was a fail on my behalf. turns out my scales were wrong and I was over 4kg under the weight anyway lol.

Last time on stage was Muscletalk beford 2011 weighing in at 79.7kg, very flat, condition was good. Posing wasn't great!

This year I will come back with a hell of a lot more muscle, same condition if not better and posing i practice most days and know my body a lot better now. Getting excited about being back on stage!!!!

Watch this space!!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

woop woop ! we are going to be happy bunnies !!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Vickky said:


> woop woop ! we are going to be happy bunnies !!


i'll try not to be too grumpy


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow not long back from my first workout on new plan. Shoulders day...

Warm up: 4 sets db press

Every exercise was to 6 reps

Seated db shoulder press: 48kg 48kg 50kg

Seated side lateral raises: 18kg 22kg 24kg

Reverse flyes from standing and bent over: 28kg 28kg 26kg

Standing bb press: 70kg 80kg 80kg

Brilliant work out!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Forgot how much I hate dieting!

I have decided to take my carbs lower so I can try and lose a bit more bodyfat faster and then maintain at around 88-87kg up to show. The last thing i want is to be rushing to lose bodyfat close to show and stressing about it.

It also will allow for cheat meals closer to show hopefully as well as i'm looking forward to these already.

Oh well it will all be worth it in the end, cardio and arms tonight. Focus is building a peak to the bicep as triceps aren't really lagging but I feel biceps are a little


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's the crazy delts you've got over powerin man!

I'll have to buy the random Choc on road trips now so we can use the toilet!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> Forgot how much I hate dieting!
> 
> I have decided to take my carbs lower so I can try and lose a bit more bodyfat faster and then maintain at around 88-87kg up to show. The last thing i want is to be rushing to lose bodyfat close to show and stressing about it.
> 
> It also will allow for cheat meals closer to show hopefully as well as i'm looking forward to these already.


Hey buddy, I am in the process of learning just how much I hate dieting lol

Roughly about how many grams per day of carbs are you on? As I am on a low amount also as I do not want to be caught short seeing as it's my first diet and show

Thank fcuk on the "having a cheat meal closer to the show" sound a damn good idea to me if I can get away with it!

Cheers


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

apollo17 said:


> Hey buddy, I am in the process of learning just how much I hate dieting lol
> 
> Roughly about how many grams per day of carbs are you on? As I am on a low amount also as I do not want to be caught short seeing as it's my first diet and show
> 
> ...


I've gone down to 150g carbs a day bud, I will be upping this at weekends though. The plan at weekends is to keep diet the same as weekdays but have a cheat meal in the evenings. If this becomes to much then just a cheat meal on the Saturday


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> It's the crazy delts you've got over powerin man!
> 
> I'll have to buy the random Choc on road trips now so we can use the toilet!


Haha I want them bigger. I have an issue tho, virgin only go up to 50kg dumbbells. May have to push harder on barbell press but it puts a bit too much pressure on the lower back. Next week I'll try seated barbell press


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What days your shoulder day again?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> What days your shoulder day again?


Monday or Tuesdays bud. Normally depends how nackered I am on a Monday


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Last night's work out was arms. I dont lift that heavy on arms, im a bit of a wimp with them.

All for 6 reps

Barbell Curl (olympic bar) 3 x 60kg

Standing DB bicep curls 3 x 28kg db's

EZ curl bar close grip 3 x 50kg

v bar cable tricep pull downs 3 x 48.75 (it's as heavy as the cables go so did 8 reps on this)

Close grip press 3 x 100kg

Kick backs 3 x 28kg db's

Not a bad work out, not half as good as the shoulder one though. Tonight is Legs!!!!!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Trained chest tonight, gave cardio a miss as I really wasnt feeling it and the bike ride to the gym had me hot and sweating enough.

All for 6 reps again

Db press (flat) 3 x 50kg db's (it's as heavy as they go at my gym currently so have to do full range of motion)

Incline db flyes 3 x 44kg db's

Incline db press 3 x 50kg db's

Cable cross overs 3 x full stack


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

you training in the morning man?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> you training in the morning man?


Ah man I am but literally just told a lad i would train with him


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Well this is annoying, looks like the lad was a cop outand hasn't turned up so could have trained with Ojay!!

Ok well it's back today, I'm starting with 45 mins low intensity cardio today.

Had one hell of a cheat day yesterday as went down to essex to see the folks, donuts, lasagne, BBQ food, cakes the lot. Poor day overall.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Fat boy  I just hit back too lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Fat boy  I just hit back too lol


I proper feel a fat boy as well lol

Need to restructure this workout plan as some of the exercises don't work with the facilities I have.

Today had db rows for max of ten reps and 50kg isn't enough for ten reps, I had to do hold at the top. My whole back workout didn't seem very hard.

Will be ok for week 2 and 3 with the higher reps but not enough for heavy week


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice one putting your pics in the Ukm hall of fame mate, well deserved IMO.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Nice one putting your pics in the Ukm hall of fame mate, well deserved IMO.


Cheers bud, appreciated


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Could you not do them with an incline bench both db at same time

Chest on incline pad would be much harder


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Could you not do them with an incline bench both db at same time
> 
> Chest on incline pad would be much harder


Yeah that's a good idea


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Forgot to update this with Legs from Thursday.

Warm up leg ext and leg press

3 sets wide stance leg press 10 reps of full stack

3 sets of 6 reps full stack on hack squat machine

3 sets of squats for 6 reps on 140kg/160/160

3 sets leg extensions 6 reps for full stack

3 sets of leg curls 6 reps full stack

3 sets of stiff legged bb DL's 6 reps @ 70kg


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Nothing good to update here, in fact bad. I came down with the flu and have been ill in bed for two days. Am better today but not well enough to train  havent eaten much either. Today I will just try and force food down me today and I'm hoping I will be back fit by tomorrow


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Just as well you have such a caring gf to look after you =)


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok back in the gym today, was going to go back weds but the guy who done my tattoo said its fine to train tonight and i was full of energy. tonight was week3 (high reps) on shoulders

db shoulder press: 34kg 20 reps, 16 reps, 16 reps

single arm side lateral raises: 8kg 18 reps, 16 reps, 16reps

standing barbell press 35kg 20 reps, 37.5kg, 18 reps, 40kg 16 reps

shrugs 60kg 20/20/20 reps

reverse flyes without bench 14kg 20/18/16 reps

was larger rest gaps than i wanted so wasn't too nackered so decided to through in a failure on shoulder press machine, level 35 on each side failed on 55reps.

high reps is my weekness by far as you can see by the lightweights, hope to improve these in the next few months.


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

What sort of tat did u get mate ,sum good progress there by the way.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

This is it so far, theres a lot more to come, basically by end of sept it will cover my whole shoulder and upper arm and will have more black, its only about a third finished. Then next year im booked in to have it extended to my chest, trap and part of my back


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed and that's a stunning piece of artwork their buddy!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

heres a better pic, its going to have a samoan band at the bottom, a sun symbol on the tricep and an eagel symbol on the bicep with some random patterns to fill the gaps


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

just realised it looks wonky in that pic, it's not wonky its the way im holding my arm lol

it's just bugging me now as its just half done


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> just realised it looks wonky in that pic, it's not wonky its the way im holding my arm lol
> 
> it's just bugging me now as its just half done


Can tell its because your flexing. Definitely a nice piece, particularly when it's fully done!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks good mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Right, so not to lose where we are, here is the plan now. Have been steadily going along for the time being ready for holiday in 2 weeks.

When i get back I am on a serious bulk with a serious cycle. Currently weighing in at 95kg, neither fat nor lean. abs and obliques are visable. Will bulk through until Feb 2013 and then start dieting for teh Muscletalk 2013 (a year later than originally intended) will look to enter the under 90's now rather than classics as i dont think i can get down below 84kg without losing muscle


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

call yourself a bodybuilder,,,,?>!>! DIETING FOR....A HOLIDAY! damn bicep boy next thing you know you'll be in the squat rack bicep curling or shrugging....

.....oh 

glad alls going well man, shoulders and traps smashing it, hows the quads coming along and hanging hams?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> call yourself a bodybuilder,,,,?>!>! DIETING FOR....A HOLIDAY! damn bicep boy next thing you know you'll be in the squat rack bicep curling or shrugging....
> 
> .....oh
> 
> glad alls going well man, shoulders and traps smashing it, hows the quads coming along and hanging hams?


steadily going along, not dieting


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Right, so not to lose where we are, here is the plan now. Have been steadily going along for the time being ready for holiday in 2 weeks.
> 
> When i get back I am on a serious bulk with a serious cycle. Currently weighing in at 95kg, neither fat nor lean. abs and obliques are visable. Will bulk through until Feb 2013 and then start dieting for teh Muscletalk 2013 (a year later than originally intended) will look to enter the under 90's now rather than classics as i dont think i can get down below 84kg without losing muscle
> 
> View attachment 92224


Looks like a nice bend on that bar!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

That looks like a proper gym... :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

that 24 month progression pic at the start is crazy mate!!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

lxm said:


> That looks like a proper gym... :thumb:


good old virgin =)


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

lxm said:


> That looks like a proper gym... :thumb:


In terms of equipment it isn't that great, plenty of plates and a lot of machines but dumbbells only go up to 50s and there's no plate loading leg press. I think the pic makes it look better haha. It's more of a classy gym, 3 pools, hot tub, outdoor bar, sun loungers, tennis courts, football pitch, restaurant, play station room etc


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That play station room never worked when I worked there just staff food room 

Is it much better now virgin or building still falling down?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> In terms of equipment it isn't that great, plenty of plates and a lot of machines but dumbbells only go up to 50s and there's no plate loading leg press. I think the pic makes it look better haha. It's more of a classy gym, 3 pools, hot tub, outdoor bar, sun loungers, tennis courts, football pitch, restaurant, play station room etc


It honestly looks like a sweaty, rusty strongmans gym situated in a dis-used warehouse... ! I'll retract my statement! 

I use a snobby gym too... Far too many naked old peeps for my linking who sit in there pants (thankfuly) reading the papers for 4 hours!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> That play station room never worked when I worked there just staff food room
> 
> Is it much better now virgin or building still falling down?


It's all playstation 3s now and everything works well.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good work mate...will follow this.

How tall are you because I was surprised you were 93kg...don't take that as a negative, your looking very good


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

CJ said:


> Good work mate...will follow this.
> 
> How tall are you because I was surprised you were 93kg...don't take that as a negative, your looking very good


I'm 5ft 10 mate and 95kg now


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how Nabba catergorise their shows?

i was looking at under 90s ukbff but these guys have far more size and larger proportions than me and i dont think i can make the classic catergory


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking good in your pics mate, well done on the progress :thumb:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

, mu


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

just a few latest pics


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

View attachment 92658
View attachment 92659
View attachment 92660


just a few latest pics


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You have great shoulders and lats bro!! :thumb:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

lee85 said:


> You have great shoulders and lats bro!! :thumb:


cheers bud, i always get my shoulders and traps mentioned so it's good to get my lats mentioned. they are one of the things i have been working on in the off season.

I wanted bigger lat spread, bigger left tricep and bigger quad sweep, im still not overly happy with legs but they sure have come a long way.

You are pretty damn delt heavy yourself by the looks of your avi dude


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> cheers bud, i always get my shoulders and traps mentioned so it's good to get my lats mentioned. they are one of the things i have been working on in the off season.
> 
> I wanted bigger lat spread, bigger left tricep and bigger quad sweep, im still not overly happy with legs but they sure have come a long way.
> 
> You are pretty damn delt heavy yourself by the looks of your avi dude


Your traps are good bro, but it was more the lats that stood out to me. maybe cause that's what I want too :lol:

The good thing is mate, this is a process of progress...we'll never be happy


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Your traps are good bro, but it was more the lats that stood out to me. maybe cause that's what I want too :lol:
> 
> The good thing is mate, this is a process of progress...we'll never be happy


Yeah tell me about it!

For lats the only thing different I do now that I didn't do before are straight arm pull downs


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

try single arm straight arm pulldowns mate...ouch!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Might have to give those a try, same as straight arm but just single yeah?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bent over single arm rows I think is whats working for me...I only workout at home with DBs and BBs mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Bent over single arm rows I think is whats working for me...I only workout at home with DBs and BBs mate


Couldn't imagine a back work out without db rows, it would be like a shoulder workout without db press


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Couldn't imagine a back work out without db rows, it would be like a shoulder workout without db press


Well this is true dude. Recently started Arnie press, loving them atm in the new routine :thumb:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Well this is true dude. Recently started Arnie press, loving them atm in the new routine :thumb:


Ah I'm well funny about mixing muscle groups. Isolation all the way for me


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Nothing like progression, this week 240kg shrugs for 4, up 30kg from last week but down 2 reps


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL!! Look at the difference between you and that dude in the back ground...Ye forking monster!! :lol:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

lee85 said:


> LOL!! Look at the difference between you and that dude in the back ground...Ye forking monster!! :lol:


Haha I didn't notice that


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Haha I didn't notice that


Lol I trained with him yesterday


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

well i'm now back from a week in Turkey looking fat and flat, back on it today though


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

As long as you enjoyed it all good now get on them goals man


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

If u n vic wanna goto sport ex mate I'll be driving the fri morn coming back sun night if u needed a lift

Forgot to say


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> If u n vic wanna goto sport ex mate I'll be driving the fri morn coming back sun night if u needed a lift
> 
> Forgot to say


i can safely say funds are f**ked until the new year lol, im going to try and get clients saturdays and sundays for a bit. means working 7 days a week but it has to be done


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Gotta do what ya gotta do mate

I'm emailing about that NHS pass today I'll let ya know how I get on


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Omfg first day of legs since holiday, no longer doing back squats or leg extensions, they have now been replaced with barbell hack squats and front squats. Legs feel like jelly now and my god I'm weak at front squats


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Next Sunday it's on like donkey kong!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's where we are at, i've been umming and arring for a while as what to do, when etc. i've decided that I think i can possibly just about make the classics catergory just so im going to begin dieting in the new year ready for muscletalk 2013, if i get nearer the time and I really think I cannot make the weight then I will just do a local show in Great Yarmouth just so i get some more stage experience and prep knowledge.

I have been experimenting with training styles recently and still not sure what to do exactly but i will play about for another few weeks and the current plan is y3t again but at the end of each 3 weeks chuck in a pre exhaust week

- - - Updated - - -

Here's where we are at, i've been umming and arring for a while as what to do, when etc. i've decided that I think i can possibly just about make the classics catergory just so im going to begin dieting in the new year ready for muscletalk 2013, if i get nearer the time and I really think I cannot make the weight then I will just do a local show in Great Yarmouth just so i get some more stage experience and prep knowledge.

I have been experimenting with training styles recently and still not sure what to do exactly but i will play about for another few weeks and the current plan is y3t again but at the end of each 3 weeks chuck in a pre exhaust week


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Virgin r good for mark to come Sunday man 

Was hoping to start with deads leave the rest up to u


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Virgin r good for mark to come Sunday man
> 
> Was hoping to start with deads leave the rest up to u


im on upper back and mark is on back and chest so we will just all join for the upper back excercises then yeah? sort out a time with mark and let me know


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be hitting it up @ 10 mate starting with deads So will hit rest of back after that


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> I'll be hitting it up @ 10 mate starting with deads So will hit rest of back after that


is mark good with 10?

- - - Updated - - -



OJay said:


> I'll be hitting it up @ 10 mate starting with deads So will hit rest of back after that


is mark good with 10?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

yep usually train that time anyway, why you repeating everything on here? It's coming up twice


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> yep usually train that time anyway, why you repeating everything on here? It's coming up twice


I dunno, think it's my work comp being stupid


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

UPDATE:

Trained with Ojay and our mate Mark Claxton (BNBF/DFAC Pro) yesterday, kinda half with ojay and half with mark as we were all doing slightly different work outs. Always a good work out when I train with Ojay although we were both a little slack yesterday.

Lots of rows with Ojay, decent reps, ok weight

Then did wide grip chins, lat pull down dual machine, superset lat pull down with back pullovers with Mark.

Got some useful help from mark, I appear to be dipping forward on the contraction so to take some stress of the lift but therefore not maximising the excercise, immediately the reps seemed better adn harder with that small change so something to help me build on my physique.

After speaking with Ojay a bit more I will probably check funds and consider looking at a prep coach for next show, I don't plan to use a prep coach forever but once would be good for some extra knowledge and to see how they would do things


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I noticed this a bit on bent over rows where you have your head down mate I think I mentioned it but when mark says it in his training mood anyone takes note 

Lol at the 'this bench is ****!' Followed 5 mins later 'I bloody love this bench'


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> I noticed this a bit on bent over rows where you have your head down mate I think I mentioned it but when mark says it in his training mood anyone takes note
> 
> Lol at the 'this bench is ****!' Followed 5 mins later 'I bloody love this bench'


Haha he's a moody git!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That reminds me. Need to text him Bk lol

We can do chest if your prefer Sunday if you can reply of txt


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> That reminds me. Need to text him Bk lol
> 
> We can do chest if your prefer Sunday if you can reply of txt


I've sent him my new work out, I'm on chest and abs on Sundays now so can do chest


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice one ill make sure we can smash that then

Ill show you how I do inc bb press in the rack first then go from there ill do triceps also at end and calves are getting hit every session for me too


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Nice one ill make sure we can smash that then
> 
> Ill show you how I do inc bb press in the rack first then go from there ill do triceps also at end and calves are getting hit every session for me too


Yeah sounds good. I'll do abs when you do tris. Can you do early?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Not really mate as team night out the sat, if anything changes ill let u know in plenty time though


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Loving my new workout and split. Last night was Quads and Tri's

Warm up: 80kg hack squat

rest pause til failure hack squats 120kg: 10, 8, 8, 8, 6, 6

4 x 10 reps front squats 80kg, 80kg, 90kg, 100kg

rest pause til failure leg press machine (stack): 8, 8, 6, 4

walking lunges (approx 10 reps): 30kg, 40kg, 40kg (failed half way)

Triceps

rest pause rope pulldown: 33kg - 8, 8, 8, 6, 6, 4

skull crushers 55kg (nice and slow and controlled): 4 x 10 reps

single arm tricep pulldowns reverse grip 13kg: 8,8,6,4 (e,8,6,6, on left)

tricep kick backs 18kg 4 x 10 reps


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That answers my text I jus sent lol good session mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> That answers my text I jus sent lol good session mate


I didn't get a text bud


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok time for a new update:

Plan is still the same, aim is still Muscletalk Classics next year, currently weighing in at 95.5kg and limit is 84kg but I feel I have the 11kg to lose if we include water as well. It will be be close regardless.

Want to stick to the classics for now and the aim would just be to make top 6 at the brits, then i will take another 2 years out to bulk again and look at moving onwards to under 90's.

At the moment i have changed my split to split back width and back thickness up along with splitting hams and quads. All going reasonably well so far.

Diet wise i plan to stay high carb as long as i can, hopefully all the way to show. i have started adding in cardio after training and after xmas i will add it morning and evening on training days. closer to show i will extend this if needs be.

I will try and get some pics up in the next few days


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

This is a photo from about 8 weeks ago


----------

